#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   11 jährige Odyssee eines Nierensteins >

## AndreasW

Vor 11 Jahren hatte ich für mehrere Stunden heftige Nierenschmerzen. Der von mir aufgesuchte Hausarzt schlug mir fest in die Nieren und meinte, es wären keine Nierenschmerzen sondern Rückenschmerzen, da ich mich nicht vor Schmerzen krümmte. Er gab mir eine Überweisung zum Orthopäden. "Sie müssen wirklich Rückenschmerzen haben", meinte der Orthopäde. Grund für Rückenschmerzen sei die mir seit meiner Kindheit bekannte leichte Skoliose. Ich entgegnete, es waren nur etwa 4 Stunden und vor 6 Jahren mal 3 Wochen. Der Orthopäde verschrieb trotzdem präventiv Krankengymnastik. Da sich die Nierenschmerzen nie wieder einstellten, hatte ich zunächst keinen Grund an den Fähigkeiten der beiden Ärzte zu zweifeln.
In meiner Toilette hatte sich zu dem Zeitpunkt ein rostbrauner Belag gebildet, der mit keinem Reinigungsmittel zu entfernen ging, Selbst 30%ge Salzsäure schaffte es nicht. Woher das kam, war mir schleierhaft. 2004 ließ ich die Toilette auf eigene Kosten austauschen und es dauerte nur zwei Jahre bis sich das wiederholte. Besuchern mochte ich meine Toilette nicht mehr anbieten. Inzwischen gehe ich davon aus, daß dieser Belag vom Blut im Urin kommt (Hämoglobin enthält Eisen). Ich gestehe: Das habe ich nie einem Arzt gesagt, weil ich keinen Zusammenhang mit einer Erkrankung vermutete. 
Vier Jahre später - ich hatte inzwischen den Hausarzt gewechselt - stellte der Hausarzt Blut im Urin fest. Die Arzthelferin zeigte mir den Teststreifen und bemerkte, "der Doktor meint, das ist so wenig, da müßte man nichts tun." Nun gut, der Hausarzt hatte seine Praxis im selben Gebäudekomplex, in dem ich wohnte und bis dorthin hatte ich nur etwa 50 m zu gehen. Wie ich heute weiß, hing die Blutmenge vom Umfang der körperlichen Bewegung ab. 
Im Februar 2008 hatte ich eine Entzündung zwischen den Beinen. Auf Grund der Schmerzen konnte ich nur noch breitbeinig auf dem Rücken schlafen. Der Hausarzt meinte nach Abtasten, es wäre eine Hinterdarmentzündung. Die verschriebenen Tabeltten halfen. Nach 10 Tagen war die Entzündung.weg.
Im April stellte die Kollegin meines Hausarztes im Rahmen einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung Mikrohämaturie fest und überwies mich an einen Urologen. Ende Juni stand die Diagnose fest. Ein Kelchstein. Der Urologe bemerkte, der müßte nicht raus, nur wenn es eine Harnwegsentzündung geben sollte. Schwankungen des Blutgehalts im Urin wären für einen solchen Stein typisch. Die Gelegenheit ergab sich 8 Monate später. Zunächst gab es einmalig blutroten Urin. Ich vereinbarte einen Termin bei meinem Hausarzt  erst 9 Tage später. Ohne Behandlung wurde ich zum Urologen überwiesen Überweisungsgrund laut Überweisung Makrohämaturie. Eine weitere Woche verstrich und bis dahin gab es eine Entzündung, die der ersten anfangs dem Empfinden nach glich. Nur der Urologe verschrieb mir ein anderes Antibiotikum: Ciproflaxaxin. Ich erhielt eines von Ratiopharm. Ich sollte in zwei Wochen wiederkommen. Nach zwei Wochen hatte sich real gar nichts getan. Im Gegenteil, ich hatte den Eindruck, daß sich die Entzündung deutlich ausgeweitet hatte. Der Urologe verschrieb Doxycyclin, was endlich half. Nur der blutrote Urin blieb  immer nach dem Sport. Der Urologe redete sich raus, "da unten gibt es ja noch viel mehr" (Anm. er meinte wohl Organe) und der Grund der Überweisung schien für ihn vollkommen uninteressant zu sein. Ich sollte wiederkommen, wenn ich neue Probleme hätte, obwohl die alten nicht abgearbeitet wurden. Die Blutmenge im Urin wurde immer größer. Innerhalb eines Monats stellte sich eine abnorme Müdigkeit, Abgeschlagenheit und allgemeine Lustlosigkeit ein. Nach zwei Monaten setzte sich im Urin ca. ein Viertel bis Fünftel Blut nach kurzer Zeit vom Urin ab und das zweimal die Woche einmalig. Nach meiner Schätzung waren es in etwa 0,8 bis 1 Liter Blutverlust im Monat. Ich wechselte den Urologen. Ein Termin erhielt ich jedoch erst in der zweiten Juli-Woche. Der neue Urologe wiederholte alle Untersuchungen seines Vorgängers. So lernte ich, daß die sehr schmerzhafte Betäubungsspritze für die Blasenspiegelung beim Vorgänger bei Vereisung kaum so schlimm gewesen wäre und daß eine durchstochene Harnröhre nicht unbedingt dabei herauskommen muß. Der Urologe wies mich ins Krankenhaus ein. Der Urologe fragte mich noch, ob ich Vitamin D-Zusätze bekommen würde. Leider habe ich diese Frage lediglich beantwortet und im Nachhinein ärgere ich mich, wieso ich nicht gefragt habe, warum er diese Frage stellte. Vielleicht kann meine Frage ja jemand hier beantworten.

----------


## urologiker

Schöne Geschichte, AndreasW - aber nimmst du denn überhaupt Vitamin-D-Präparate? 
Grüsse, logiker

----------


## AndreasW

Nein habe ich nicht! Ich habe nun heute noch mal nachgefragt und erhielt als Antwort, daß diese Präparate Nierensteine verursachen können. Ich wundere mich aber, wieso der Arzt alle anderen Risikofaktoren nicht abgefragt hat.  
Nun ist der Stein entfernt wurden, und wird untersucht. Die widrigen Umstände sind eine neue Geschichte, aber auf Grund des Umfangs, weiß ich nicht, ob ich diese hier überhaupt posten könnte. Im Grunde genommen endet die Geschichte (hoffentlich) am Montag mit der Entfernung der Doppel-J-Schiene.

----------

